# Joined new club and really struggling



## rosie (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, I joined a different club this season as my previous club only had a handful of lady players, most comps involved 2 of use playing. I'm in my third year of having a handicap started at 34 finished after 2 seasons with 19. 

The new course is marginally shorter but has smaller greens, narrow fairways, thick grass off the fairways and some elevated greens.

Lovely club, friendly ladies - but I am really struggling to play the course, drives and fairway shots are ok, but my short game has needed changes and I make so many mistakes in that area.

I've played 9 comps, with absolutely terrible scores, best one is 28 points worse 20, I practice there once a week and practice chipping in my back garden - alot. 

I've now got to the point where I dread playing and am putting so much pressure on myself to get to a decent score that i can't relax and just play. 

My handicaps gone up every game and I'll probably go up in the annual review. really don't know whether this is normal for someone learning a new course or I've suddenly got rubbish!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2014)

rosie said:



			Hi, I joined a different club this season as my previous club only had a handful of lady players, most comps involved 2 of use playing. I'm in my third year of having a handicap started at 34 finished after 2 seasons with 19. 

The new course is marginally shorter but has smaller greens, narrow fairways, thick grass off the fairways and some elevated greens.

Lovely club, friendly ladies - but I am really struggling to play the course, drives and fairway shots are ok, but my short game has needed changes and I make so many mistakes in that area.

I've played 9 comps, with absolutely terrible scores, best one is 28 points worse 20, I practice there once a week and practice chipping in my back garden - alot. 

I've now got to the point where I dread playing and am putting so much pressure on myself to get to a decent score that i can't relax and just play. 

My handicaps gone up every game and I'll probably go up in the annual review. really don't know whether this is normal for someone learning a new course or I've suddenly got rubbish!

Click to expand...

Much the same happened to me years ago when i moved to a much longer course. I really struggled, every second shot was a 3 wood and still short.
 But it did improve my long and short game because i HAD to chip on most holes. best of luck it will get better.:thup:


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2014)

Don't worry, itt'll come good, and I'd be very surprised if they upped ypur handicap in the annual review.

Just keep practicing the short game, i also practice this in the back garden. Just try chipping at a stick or a plant pot and don't worry about the run-out, as long you're landing it where you're aiming it.
Take that out the course and you'll soon get your confidence back.

Don't worry about your scores in this first season, you're just putting too much extra pressure on yourself. If you got down to 19 in 2 seasons you obviously have some ability and that will shine through if you relax and let it.


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2014)

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2014)

rosie said:



			Hi, I joined a different club this season as my previous club only had a handful of lady players, most comps involved 2 of use playing. I'm in my third year of having a handicap started at 34 finished after 2 seasons with 19. 

The new course is marginally shorter but has smaller greens, narrow fairways, thick grass off the fairways and some elevated greens.

Lovely club, friendly ladies - but I am really struggling to play the course, drives and fairway shots are ok, but my short game has needed changes and I make so many mistakes in that area.

I've played 9 comps, with absolutely terrible scores, best one is 28 points worse 20, I practice there once a week and practice chipping in my back garden - alot. 

I've now got to the point where I dread playing and am putting so much pressure on myself to get to a decent score that i can't relax and just play. 

My handicaps gone up every game and I'll probably go up in the annual review. really don't know whether this is normal for someone learning a new course or I've suddenly got rubbish!

Click to expand...

I don't think its unusual to struggle when moving, I am experiencing the same thing after a recent move.  Just as I was carving out some good scores and looking forward to this season after 30 months at my previous club, I moved, and my new course is much less forgiving, with faster greens, more fairway bunkers, longer greenside bunkers and brutal rough as its heathland not parkland.  Its a whole new learning process so I accept it will get worse at first before it gets better, its frustrating but its for the best.

Keep at it and welcome aboard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome along. Where do you play?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Rosie, nice to see another lady golfer posting, there are too few of us. I guess it takes a while to get used to a new course, don't despair, your handicap will find its correct level.

where do you play? and where did you play?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 29, 2014)

I moved the end of January. Struggled to break 80 until a few weeks ago, and was in danger of going up to 6... still too close for comfort. The last 2 weeks has seen a buffer and a modest cut. It takes a while... relax and enjoy the scenery and the company. If you don't play for a living, there's no point in getting wound up.


----------



## London mike 61 (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Rosie !


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2014)

rosie said:



			Hi, I joined a different club this season as my previous club only had a handful of lady players, most comps involved 2 of use playing. I'm in my third year of having a handicap started at 34 finished after 2 seasons with 19. 

The new course is marginally shorter but has smaller greens, narrow fairways, *thick grass off the fairways and some elevated greens.*

Lovely club, friendly ladies - but I am really struggling to play the course, drives and fairway shots are ok, but my short game has needed changes and I make so many mistakes in that area.

I've played 9 comps, with absolutely terrible scores, best one is 28 points worse 20, I practice there once a week and practice chipping in my back garden - alot. 

I've now got to the point where I dread playing and am putting so much pressure on myself to get to a decent score that i can't relax and just play. 

My handicaps gone up every game and I'll probably go up in the annual review. really don't know whether this is normal for someone learning a new course or I've suddenly got rubbish!

Click to expand...

Welcome Rosie. I joined a new club last year and had what I felt was an excellent short game. My old club tended to have big greens, mainly flat and the fringe extended a good way around the green and over any small banks around them. So most chip shots were a variation of a chip and run and not much need for variety. The new course had a lot of elevated greens and also some set down below the surrounding banks. The fringe is only about a foot around the putting area and then it's straight into the rough. I had to learn a huge variety of chip shots to cope with the variety of positions I found myself if I'd missed the green - even by only a couple of feet. I'm still learning and currently working on a hybrid "putt" when in the rough on a down slope and a close pin.

My suggestion would be to try and get some practice time on the course around the greens so you can take on a variety of shots and work out what works for you and what doesn't. I'd also recommend a short game lesson with your pro so that you can get advice on technique and practice smart. Good luck...and welcome!


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome from another female golfer!

I think everyone is finding "off the fairway" hard at the moment, but at a familiar course is easier to know where to miss.

You'll develop new skills in time, but just don't fall out of love with golf.


----------



## daymond (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Rosie. No advice from me but you will get to know your new course and where to lay up for an easier approach.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2014)

as others have said, it takes time to get to know a course and how to play it.


----------



## rosie (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your comments, I played Sunday in a medal, yet another dire score but played with 2 lovely ladies who I hadn't played with before and enjoyed it.I'm letting my thoughts run away with me and imagining that my handicap will rise and rise with no respite. I'm a late starter (currently 54) so have no illusions about becoming a low handicapper , my target is 16, but am disappointed I'm no near my buffer. Hence my concern I will go up in the annual review and then be even further away from where I'd like to be.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2014)

rosie said:



			Thanks everyone for your comments, I played Sunday in a medal, yet another dire score but played with 2 lovely ladies who I hadn't played with before and enjoyed it.I'm letting my thoughts run away with me and imagining that my handicap will rise and rise with no respite. I'm a late starter (currently 54) so have no illusions about becoming a low handicapper , my target is 16, but am disappointed I'm no near my buffer. Hence my concern I will go up in the annual review and then be even further away from where I'd like to be.
		
Click to expand...

Any new course takes time to learn the nuances. Enjoy the company and forget all about the handicap. If you just play without worrying about the score as you go I think you'll find you play better and cuts will take care of themselves


----------



## chrisd (Jul 2, 2014)

rosie said:



			I'm a late starter (currently 54)
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much a child!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Rosie I hope  you like Cracklin, how many times have you heard that old chestnut , welcome on board  .


----------



## rosie (Jul 3, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Rosie I hope  you like Cracklin, how many times have you heard that old chestnut , welcome on board  .
		
Click to expand...



Cracklin?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 3, 2014)

rosie said:



			Cracklin?

Click to expand...

Not a Neil Diamond fan then !  Welcome anyway.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Not a Neil Diamond fan then !  Welcome anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if she's forever in blue jeans?


----------



## rosecott (Jul 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Pretty much a child!
		
Click to expand...

And you!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 3, 2014)

rosie said:



			....Hence my concern I will go up in the annual review and then be even further away from where I'd like to be.
		
Click to expand...

welcome Rosie

I picked up on your comment above because I can't help feeling that if you are that worried about the annual review which will take place in over 6 months time you are basically putting yourself onto a hiding to nothing

the annual review will reflect your capability; that's all it does. It's not designed to punish, if anything it designed to ensure that CSS calculations are made against a field of realistically handicapped players- nothing more, nothing less.

deal with the demons rather than the new course


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Wonder if she's forever in blue jeans?
		
Click to expand...

I sincerely hope not on the course, standards old chap.


----------



## Curls (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Rosie and welcome to the forum, get stuck in there's lots to learn here!

The thing I picked up on from your first (and later) posts is a touch of anxiety. I only got it cos I suffer from it too. If I'm wrong don't bother reading on! For me it used to go something like this:

1. I don't know anyone at the new club, what if no one wants to play with me cos I'm holding them up and when I tell them Im an X h/c they think I'm rubbish.

2. What if I put in bad scores and my handicap goes up, I don't want people to know I'm a 24 h/c! I'm a 19 h/c, probably should be 16 if I could keep it together.

Well hopefully you've already had your answer to part 1. The ladies you played with in the Medal were nice and guess what, you're not the worst/slowest player at the club by a long shot and guess what - see part 2.

2. It doesn't matter. I'm a 13 h/c. I was probably a 28 starting, got my first 17, came down to 11, up to 13, none of those numbers matter to other people - only you. I've a good reputation at the club for being good company for 18 holes, I play regularly with one guy off 2 and the other off 24 cos they're both great guys.

Maybe I've missed the mark and maybe this is all genuinely about feeling like you've taken a step backwards, but you're at a new track and it'll take a little time to get used to where you need to avoid and where you need to be. A good trick is to play the hole backwards. Stand on the green and say "ok, to stop the ball here where do I need to be?". Look back towards the fairway and you'll get your answer, left side, right side, maybe even closer to the tee than you thought. That's how you know where to play your tee shot and whether an iron off the tee is better than a wood. You have shots, use them, don't be a hero and go for par on SI1 when it could cost you a 10. If you made 16 h/c you'd only have to par 2 holes on the course and bogey the rest to finish on 36 points. In fact you could possibly bogey every hole and still buffer. So play smart, avoid the big numbers and enjoy the new company - most folk are all right!

Except on here. All these people are awful.


----------



## rosie (Jul 4, 2014)

Curls said:



			Hi Rosie and welcome to the forum, get stuck in there's lots to learn here!

The thing I picked up on from your first (and later) posts is a touch of anxiety. I only got it cos I suffer from it too. If I'm wrong don't bother reading on! For me it used to go something like this:

1. I don't know anyone at the new club, what if no one wants to play with me cos I'm holding them up and when I tell them Im an X h/c they think I'm rubbish.

2. What if I put in bad scores and my handicap goes up, I don't want people to know I'm a 24 h/c! I'm a 19 h/c, probably should be 16 if I could keep it together.

Well hopefully you've already had your answer to part 1. The ladies you played with in the Medal were nice and guess what, you're not the worst/slowest player at the club by a long shot and guess what - see part 2.

2. It doesn't matter. I'm a 13 h/c. I was probably a 28 starting, got my first 17, came down to 11, up to 13, none of those numbers matter to other people - only you. I've a good reputation at the club for being good company for 18 holes, I play regularly with one guy off 2 and the other off 24 cos they're both great guys.

Maybe I've missed the mark and maybe this is all genuinely about feeling like you've taken a step backwards, but you're at a new track and it'll take a little time to get used to where you need to avoid and where you need to be. A good trick is to play the hole backwards. Stand on the green and say "ok, to stop the ball here where do I need to be?". Look back towards the fairway and you'll get your answer, left side, right side, maybe even closer to the tee than you thought. That's how you know where to play your tee shot and whether an iron off the tee is better than a wood. You have shots, use them, don't be a hero and go for par on SI1 when it could cost you a 10. If you made 16 h/c you'd only have to par 2 holes on the course and bogey the rest to finish on 36 points. In fact you could possibly bogey every hole and still buffer. So play smart, avoid the big numbers and enjoy the new company - most folk are all right!

Except on here. All these people are awful.
		
Click to expand...

You could be my twin! That is exactly how I feel. Thanks


----------



## DaveM (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome. Enjoy the forum, enjoy your golf. After all that's what it's about. Stop worrying things will come out in the wash, they say.


----------



## Curls (Jul 7, 2014)

rosie said:



			You could be my twin! That is exactly how I feel. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, well hopefully you can see it is all a bit of nonsense and enjoy the company and day out. Relax, the scores will come good when you're enjoying it. Happy golfing


----------



## rosie (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments, quick update - still struggling at my new club but played a couple of opens at different courses and played to buffer both times. Not the same as playing individual handicap qualifiers but made me realise i can still play. 

However back at home I can still only put 25 points on my card, the course is really beating me up everytime. My husband says to persevere as he will make me a better player, but I'm not convinced.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 15, 2014)

It sounds like your new course rewards straight hitting, if that s your problem try using clubs you are more confident of hitting the ball straight with and so hopefully stay out of the rough.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2014)

Wise man your other half!

It will make you a better player if you knuckle down and work on your game


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

rosie said:



			Thanks for all the nice comments, quick update - still struggling at my new club but played a couple of opens at different courses and played to buffer both times. Not the same as playing individual handicap qualifiers but made me realise i can still play. 

However back at home I can still only put 25 points on my card, the course is really beating me up everytime. My husband says to persevere as he will make me a better player, but I'm not convinced.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said earlier in the thread, I'm the same currently after moving club.  I'm playing really well elsewhere but my new course is chewing me up, especially 2 specific holes!  I know it will come good, it took me over 2 years to get a good grip of my old clubs course but then I moved   Keeping a record of my rounds has shown me I'm getting more pars every round and on holes not achieved before so its going in the right direction, I'm sure with perseverance it will be the same for you :thup:


----------



## rosie (Aug 20, 2014)

Quick update, entered a medal open (seniors ) at my old club and beat my handicap by one shot, played there twice since then and played to handicap both times, this has helped because I know I can still play ok. My last game at my new club was a medal and I was 1 off buffer, so a slight improvement there. However, playing another medal at my new club this afternoon and don't feel confident at all! I've written this season off there and hope to be more of a competitor there next year.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds a lot like me (Even down to returning to my old place and cleaning up!) with SHGC, a much shorter course, a lot less hazards and far better greens, should be a walk in the park right?! WRONG! (in fact have you joined SHGC?)


----------



## rosecott (Aug 20, 2014)

rosie said:



			Quick update, entered a medal open (seniors ) at my old club and beat my handicap by one shot, played there twice since then and played to handicap both times, this has helped because I know I can still play ok. My last game at my new club was a medal and I was 1 off buffer, so a slight improvement there. However, playing another medal at my new club this afternoon and don't feel confident at all! I've written this season off there and hope to be more of a competitor there next year.
		
Click to expand...

Oi! I've only just realised (it's an age thing) but I was on here before you and I'm known to some (reprobates) as rosie. I'll let you off this time and well played on getting your game together.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 20, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Oi! I've only just realised (it's an age thing) but I was on here before you and I'm known to some (reprobates) as rosie. I'll let you off this time and well played on getting your game together.
		
Click to expand...

Awe naw a Rosie ringer :rofl:


----------



## rosie (Jun 6, 2015)

Resurrecting old thread here - have actually played 4 games out of 8 to buffer so far this season! Still turn up to official comp day feeling like I have no chance of ever breaking my handicap here, (negative I know :angry: ), even considering hypnosis to over come this.

My handicap has risen to enable me to be eligible for our bronze ladies team and as the lowest handicapper in the bronze division I'm having to give shots which I've discovered I actually like and relish the challenge. I got through to a regional final with another lady in a foursomes comp, so lots of plus points but I'm still beating myself up about not lowering my handicap yet. Any advice or thoughts?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 6, 2015)

rosie said:



			Resurrecting old thread here - have actually played 4 games out of 8 to buffer so far this season! Still turn up to official comp day feeling like I have no chance of ever breaking my handicap here, (negative I know :angry: ), even considering hypnosis to over come this.

My handicap has risen to enable me to be eligible for our bronze ladies team and as the lowest handicapper in the bronze division I'm having to give shots which I've discovered I actually like and relish the challenge. I got through to a regional final with another lady in a foursomes comp, so lots of plus points but I'm still beating myself up about not lowering my handicap yet. Any advice or thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rosie, I must have missed this thread last time round! Welcome to the forum (again) - stick around this time! 

My advice is to stop worrying about your handicap, it's just a number, playing better golf should be the goal rather than just lowering the handicap. Concentrate on one shot at a time, one hole at a time and taking the least number of shots you can. Handicap will take care of itself.

Of course, I don't always practice what I preach, most on here want to reduce their handicap and I'm no exception. But I think I need to improve my game to do it rather than simply stringing a couple of good rounds together...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Forget all about the handicap. If you just play without worrying about the score as you go I think you'll find you play better and cuts will take care of themselves
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2015)

Another who took a long time to play to handicap when going to a 'new' club (actually, it as my old one in Scotland, but I'd moved back down South and joined a Club there). Took 6 months to shoot 36 points and that was actually in a 3 clubs and a putter comp! First comp back shot 99 off 9, though the last comp there (18 months later) shot -1 gross!

So relax and just enjoy the company and golf. The handicap may creep up for a bit, but it'll come down faster - for no apparent reason!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome back. I don't think you need hypnosis and plenty of good books (Rotella NGT et al) which all deal with handling pressure bith before you go out and once you play yourself into contention. As you're giving shots and relishing it I'd say you've more or less cracked it especially with the buffer zone scores.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 6, 2015)

4/8 of every other one is not a bad return for comp results in buffer.
Just relax and it will come.


----------



## rosie (Aug 26, 2015)

Only gone and done it! Beat my handicap by 4, now believe I can play the course and more to the point enjoy it


----------



## Doh (Aug 27, 2015)

Well Done onwards and upwards.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2015)

Good news! And now that you *know* you can play a fair few shots under your handicap, your head will now have you doing it on a fairly regular basis.  Then you'll be cut - and you may struggle to play to new handicap for a bit.  But you were cut because your golf merited it and your head knows you can eventually play under your handicap - so in a short while, once again, you will be doing so.


----------

